
Looking for Startup Feedback - swanny85
https://justdunning.com
======
mtmail
Welcome to HN! Add 'Show HN' to the title, a title that describes what the
product does, and it will end up on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) where
you need much less upvotes to get seen.

Wording on your website is excellent, the about-us page open and honest. I
would charge more, but I'm not complaining. The video ends with a screen of
other recommended videos, maybe that can be switched off.

~~~
swanny85
Thank you, will do that.

